# My Smoke hood



## taxidermist (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is pics of my new smoke hood. I installed a attic fan on my roof and piped this smoke hood out.


----------



## huffdawg (Dec 8, 2010)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> Here is pics of my new smoke hood. I installed a attic fan on my roof and piped this smoke hood out.



Does it work good Rob. Do you have a draft inducer as well  .  

Huff


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 8, 2010)

huffdawg said:
			
		

> taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Works great!! I bought a draft inducer and used it for a month and now it is sitting in a scrap pile in the corner of my barn. That draft inducer was a giant waste of money!

Here is the fan I used.  http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## huffdawg (Dec 8, 2010)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> huffdawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So do you turn it on when your loading or after loading  , just wondering if it effects the natural draft in your chimney?
Huff


----------



## rkusek (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks good.  I need something as well.  Even in the pole barn I seem to let enough smoke escape that it bothers me.  You just can't load fast enough to prevent this.  I open and close between pieces of wood too.  I was thinking of somehow utilizing my shop vac.  Maybe it would be easier to install one of those kitchen hoods and vent directly out the side of the building using a dryer type flapper.


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 8, 2010)

huffdawg said:
			
		

> taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only use it for loading. It does not effect my draft on my chimney.


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 8, 2010)

huskers said:
			
		

> Looks good.  I need something as well.  Even in the pole barn I seem to let enough smoke escape that it bothers me.  You just can't load fast enough to prevent this.  I open and close between pieces of wood too.  I was thinking of somehow utilizing my shop vac.  Maybe it would be easier to install one of those kitchen hoods and vent directly out the side of the building using a dryer type flapper.




Huskers,

I wanted to do it 1 time and know it would work thats why I went with a big fan and a large hood. I did not want to use a fan that would be mounted close to the burner because I have read where people were melting the fan blades. It works great and keeps the fly ash from getting all over too.


Rob


----------



## DoubleNickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Taxidermist:

What draft inducer is sitting in the corner?  What do you think of this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqZNu_J0Y8I

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_21928_21928

Your idea is great, but I need something just to turn on when I open the woodstove door.

DoubleNickel


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 10, 2011)

Very cool taxidermist. I have to make something up myself. I always seem to get a little bit of smoke. Thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## tom in maine (Oct 10, 2011)

DoubleNickel said:
			
		

> Taxidermist:
> 
> What draft inducer is sitting in the corner?  What do you think of this one.
> 
> ...





We have tried these over the years on different boilers. They did not seem to work very well for us.


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 10, 2011)

I love the 10 month gap in action!  Threads really never die.


----------



## DoubleNickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi-Yo, Silver Away.  The LoneRanger, Tonto (Kemo Sabe) and Silver returns in a spray of Silver Bullets.  "hey, who was that masked man"


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 10, 2011)

stee6043, the delay is funny. I am glad it came back up again though . I need to make one up for myself before the serious heating begins. And I don't want to pay the $300 they want for it.

Tom, I am curious as to how strong the fan was that you were using. I am thinking of a strong fan that is set up for 4" or 6" ductwork you can buy at any heating supplier.  Then make sure the fan moves plenty of cfm so that it moves the smoke out with very good suction.

I am thinking of trying something like these two things and piping them up and venting out the wall which is about 5 feet away. This fan moves 400 cfm. What do you think? Suggestions anyone?

http://www.audubonsupply.com/browse.cfm/4-x-14-6rd-s-b-boot-/4,865.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-INLINE-DU...494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415df516d6


----------



## taxidermist (Oct 11, 2011)

DoubleNickel said:
			
		

> Taxidermist:
> 
> What draft inducer is sitting in the corner?  What do you think of this one.
> 
> ...



I got one from newhorizon for the eko and they are junk Also the one you listed does not work very good either. 
Rob


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 11, 2011)

Bummer. Does that mean you tried the one I listed? I am not going through a roof. Just the wall which is only five feet away. Think I need to go with a stronger fan still? Planning on seperate from my chimney.


----------



## 711mhw (Oct 11, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> Bummer. Does that mean you tried the one I listed? I am not going through a roof. Just the wall which is only five feet away. Think I need to go with a stronger fan still? Planning on seperate from my chimney.


I paid for the AHS unit and in my opinion it's well worth not messinround with a Kit fan. If you are interested, it's a Grainger fan (metal squerel cage) that I think I can get off of it for you. The unit that they supplied is sturdy and self suporting off of 2 bolts on the top front that support the enclosure. If your handy with some sheet metal it would be an easy build.


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 11, 2011)

For the ultimate in flexibility I installed the following blower and flexible hose in my boiler room.  My primary use is to hang the hose over the boiler when I clean out the ash.  This basically eliminates all ash from my house.  For me the new upper door seal solved my smoke problem.  But on those rare occasions when I stall a fire or have some reason to go into the firebox mid-burn I will hang the hose over the top of my boiler and suck the smoke out just like I do the ash.

Not the cheapest solution but this is uber effective and flexibile...

http://www.amazon.com/FlowPro-Utili...f=sr_1_18?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1318350120&sr=1-18

http://www.amazon.com/FlowPro-Ventilating-Utility-Blower-177770/dp/B004I5W02Y/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b


----------



## Medman (Oct 11, 2011)

I have tried the EKO draft inducer and also a high-volume range hood.  The problem is that even 400 cfm is not enough air movement to pull the smoke out when loading or opening the door to knock down a bridge.  I am looking at other options now also.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I rigged one up using a plain 6in. in-line duct bootser fan. Rated at 250cfm. Monkeyed up a hood out of a duct boot off the shelf, with some flashing screwed onto the sides to make the opening bigger to cover the door area. Used flexible metal dryer duct. All 6 inch. Ran it out thru basement window (replaced a window with a piece of plywood with 6in. hole cut in it) - the fan is right at the exit. From hood, the pipe goes up about 4ft, then horizontal about 2 to the fan then out. I put a 90 on the outside pointed down to help reduce wind blowing in the pipe. It functions as a smoke hood when I turn the fan on, and a fresh air intake when off. The fan isn't powerful enough to overcome a strong wind blowing it it's direction, but 90% of the time it takes care of all the smoke. Made a hugh difference in the inside air quality, and don't think it cost any more than $50, buying everything new. When the fan dies, I will likely look into one of those roof vent fans.


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks 711mhw. I would be interested in knowing the fan model if you could give me that. I would appreciate it. If I can save some money, every little bit helps.


----------



## taxidermist (Oct 11, 2011)

Medman said:
			
		

> I have tried the EKO draft inducer and also a high-volume range hood.  The problem is that even 400 cfm is not enough air movement to pull the smoke out when loading or opening the door to knock down a bridge.  I am looking at other options now also.




That is why I went with this.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## 711mhw (Oct 16, 2011)

Gasifier said:
			
		

> Thanks 711mhw. I would be interested in knowing the fan model if you could give me that. I would appreciate it. If I can save some money, every little bit helps.


 Sorry for the delay, The fan is a Dayton (grainger) No. 1TDR7 blower. 115v 1/2 hp. and it has the capicitor I think. (it all came together)


----------



## Gasifier (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, The fan is a Dayton (grainger) No. 1TDR7 blower. 115v 1/2 hp. and it has the capicitor I think. (it all came together) 

Thanks for the info. 711. Where did you vent yours out to? What did you decide to use for the piping from your hood? I am thinking of just going out the wall. It is close by, just about 5'. I may just buy the hood unit from AHS. Undecided yet. Need to decide in the next day or two though. It is slowly getting colder. Wood Gun is running great! System seems to be working great. No oil being used at all. Little kids were taking a bath in the Jet tub last night and I reminded them the hot water they were having fun in was heated with wood. They said, "Yeah Daddy!"  :coolsmile:


----------



## 711mhw (Oct 17, 2011)

Your'e welcome! Yes I vented it up 3", elbow left 5' thru the wall and made a screen to keep the kritters out. Used 6" galv. round duct, the same as my outside combustion air intake material. We just had our "free" hot water showers also! The water some how feels better knowing YOU made it hot, not the oil man! Fired up the WG yesterday for a damp rainy night (last) and had a clear, 60ish day, prolly not much dif than your weather, but was suprised to find last night's wood still ok this afternoon! I thought that it might go out today but it hadn't. Really happy with my "Gun"!


----------



## Akgasser (Oct 20, 2011)

stee6043 said:
			
		

> For the ultimate in flexibility I installed the following blower and flexible hose in my boiler room.  My primary use is to hang the hose over the boiler when I clean out the ash.  This basically eliminates all ash from my house.  For me the new upper door seal solved my smoke problem.  But on those rare occasions when I stall a fire or have some reason to go into the firebox mid-burn I will hang the hose over the top of my boiler and suck the smoke out just like I do the ash.
> 
> Not the cheapest solution but this is uber effective and flexibile...
> 
> ...



I went with this fan and hose as well. I had a local sheetmetal shop fabricate a 4x4 hood with an 8" outlet on top, mounted this 1575 CFM fan on the wall and put a switch next to the Boiler in the garage. This works great!. Better not have any loose papers in your front pocket or be wearing a toupee when you kick this thing on! ZERO smoke/ash issues now. I even weld near it and it captures and purges the welding gases from my garage. 

Erik


----------



## muncybob (Oct 20, 2011)

711mhw said:
			
		

> Gasifier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the blower alone is about $160....
http://www.amazon.com/Dayton-1TDR7-PSC-Blower-Volts/dp/B001OLVNDC


----------



## SteveJ (Nov 30, 2011)

711,

do you have any pictures you coul post?


----------



## Akgasser (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a pic of my hood setup


----------



## mikefrommaine (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a Broan exterior mounted fan for kitchen exhaust. It might be a good solution for smoke exhaust as well. It moves 1500 cfm and the design of the cabinet prevents cold air from blowing in to the house.

http://www.broan.com/display/router.asp?ProductID=1255

Retail is 500 plus. But you can find them for under 200 refurbished.

http://www.searsoutlet.com/d/produc...0110411x000001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=6938673


----------



## 2.beans (Dec 4, 2011)

[img[/img]


----------



## henfruit (Dec 4, 2011)

I see a lot of split wood? Do you burn rounds as well.


----------



## 2.beans (Dec 5, 2011)

i split most of the soft wood and the hard wood i keep round unless its unmanagable. the wood inside is my fire starting stuff. its 95* in the boiler room so it dries it real good.


----------



## huffdawg (Dec 5, 2011)

taxidermist said:
			
		

> Medman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See any reason why that wouldn't work as a wall mount?

Huff


----------



## taxidermist (Dec 5, 2011)

huffdawg said:
			
		

> taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should work fine


----------



## Pat53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just wondering, instead of trying to suck the smoke "out" once the feed door opens, is it possible to have a wall mount fan that blows air "into" the room to sort of create a positive pressure and keep the smoke forced into the firebox?

Pat


----------

